# CacheCard - problems installing



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

As I have anticipated in my previous post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9739698#post9739698 I have issues with installing the driver for the cachecard onto my TiVo's drive.

1. the LBA48 CD from the 9th tee doesn't work, it does not boot correctly (yes I have downloaded it and burned it to disk again and again, same problem: "Can't find Knoppix filesystem, dropping to a (very limited) shell")

2. I have tried instead using the MFSlive boot CD which I have used succesfully to upgrade the TiVo in the past using the same hardware setup, and the driver package fron 9th tee. Since I don't have a PC with IDE ports anymore, I have to use a USB/IDE adapter which maps the TiVo disk as a scsi device (/dev/sdc); this works beautifully with mfstools which doesn't care if the TiVo drive is seen as IDE or SCSI. However, the nic_install binary for cachecard is apparently only looking for IDE devices as it cannot find the USB-attached disk.

Now, if the install binary were instead a script I could look through it and see what it does and do it manually; but since it's a compiled binary I cannot do that.

I tried to post a support request on the support site for 9th tee, however that bulletin board does not allow registrations so posting there is impossible.

Can anyone help? Jafa? 

(edit: the regular SA install CD from 9th tee also doesn't work since it is based on kazymyr's TBD v3i boot CD which has no USB support, and thus it doesn't recognize my keyboard, mouse or the USB/IDE adapter at all)


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

stamasd said:


> As I have anticipated in my previous post http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9739698#post9739698 I have issues with installing the driver for the cachecard onto my TiVo's drive.
> 
> 1. the LBA48 CD from the 9th tee doesn't work, it does not boot correctly (yes I have downloaded it and burned it to disk again and again, same problem: "Can't find Knoppix filesystem, dropping to a (very limited) shell")
> 
> ...


You're putting it into a Series1 Philips or Sony, correct?

Is it running version 3 of the TiVo software?

(If not, why not?)

If so, you don't need to install any drivers, just go into phone setttings and put in a dial prefix of ,#401

That tells it to use the card instead of the internal modem.

(,#301 tells it to use the serial port instead of the internal modem, which lets you use an external modem or a connection to a computer's internal modem via a utility that was written to allow Palm owners to use their computer's modem via the computer's serial port)

You can hook the TiVo's serial port to a PC's serial port and interrupt the boot sequence to assign a fixed IP address if you like.

Otherwise it'll take whatever DHCP the router hands out.


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

unitron said:


> You're putting it into a Series1 Philips or Sony, correct?
> 
> Is it running version 3 of the TiVo software?
> 
> ...


Yes, series 1 Philips (HDR112), software 3.0.1

However this is a Cachecard, not a TivoNet or a TurboNet. Therefore the software 3.0.1 does NOT have built-in drivers for it. They have to be loaded separately (different chipset, built-in modules don't work). I have had a TurboNet in it until recently and it worked great for about 10 years, then one day it stopped working. I replaced it with the cachecard, but like I said that one needs its own separate drivers.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Support for the Cachecard and Turbonet, including installation instructions and driver downloads, are located here:

http://forum.technicalpeak.com/


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> Support for the Cachecard and Turbonet, including installation instructions and driver downloads, are located here:
> 
> http://forum.technicalpeak.com/


I know, but that forum has no registration mechanism, so I cannot post anything there. There is no registration link.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I didn't realize there was no registration link. Considering the age of the Cachecard and Turbonet I expect there is little to no forum participation these days and the owner probably doesn't want to deal with moderating the forum. The FAQ does indicate that you should try contacting a forum administrator about registering.

After rereading your original post I have one concern regarding the PC being used to configure the drive with the Cachecard software. I have found that older tools like the LBA48 CD are less likely to work with newer PCs. You might want to get your hands on an older Pentium or AMD PC with IDE connections and use that to configure the drive. You can usually find them on ebay for $25 or less for a complete PC. I used to keep an older PC on hand strictly to configure older Tivo drives.


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

I spent all my week-end looking through the basement in my piles of boxes with old computer parts. It appears that I do not have enough parts to assemble a PC with IDE ports. I do have a motherboard and RAM, but no CPU for it (needs a Slot1 CPU) and on the other hand I have a large collection of Socket 5 and 7 CPUs bot no motherboard for them.  I gave away parts by the case over the years, and now what I'm left with doesn't fit together (square peg in round hole). 

Let me see if any of my friends have old PCs laying around, though I doubt it. I'll try those who haven't moved recently.


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

Yeah, in the end I found al old PC at a friend's house and installed the drivers...

Lesson to take home: if you need to upgrade a TiVo's hard disk, backup etc - in this day and age you can use a USB/IDE adapter; but if you need to install drivers or partition access, you have to find an IDE port in a PC. 

I guess I'll buy an add-on IDE card to use in modern PCs from now on... and hope it works with the existing CDs.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

stamasd said:


> Yes, series 1 Philips (HDR112), software 3.0.1
> 
> However this is a Cachecard, not a TivoNet or a TurboNet. Therefore the software 3.0.1 does NOT have built-in drivers for it. They have to be loaded separately (different chipset, built-in modules don't work). I have had a TurboNet in it until recently and it worked great for about 10 years, then one day it stopped working. I replaced it with the cachecard, but like I said that one needs its own separate drivers.


That's odd.

I got a cachecard a couple of years ago, stuck a DIMM or SIMM in it, swapped it out for a TurboNet card in my S1 Philips and it just worked.


----------



## stamasd (Jun 26, 2002)

It's not odd. Perhaps you had already installed the drivers. As stated by the manufacturer, the cachecard uses a completely different networking chipset thus needs a different kernel module.

As a safeguard for further upgrades I got from ebay an older PCI IDE adapter that will allow me to plug IDE drives as long as I can find a computer with PCI slots.


----------

